# Ohio tri oval challange at the Gate March 27 and 28



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Ohio mini tri oval challenge at the Gate March 27 and 28*

Location: The Gate www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

Trophies and Prizes:
Novice – each racer will receive a Trophy (from Team Power Push)!
Top 3 in each main will receive a Ribbon and a race prize relevant to the class they raced in!
Raffle – each racer will receive a raffle ticket and be entered in our race prize give away! 

Classes:
*
Novice
-Intended for new racers 12 years of age and younger!
-Can use a 1/18 pan car, mini slider, or mini late model
-Must have "stock" brushed*motor and speed controller with*NiMH cells only, no LiPo’s please.
*
1/18th Pan Car "Stock"
-Any 1/18 Pan Car 2wd chassis is permitted (example: BRP, Scalpel)
-Body - any 1/18th body style, wing/side damn, or 1/18th scale spoiler*may be used
-The Associated brushed Super 370 motor is only permitted 
(motors will be available at the track for purchase) 
-4 2/3 battery packs only,*no LiPo’s
-Gearing can be a max. 10 tooth pinion with a minimum 45 tooth spur.
*
1/18th Pan Car "Brushless Stock"
-Any 1/18th Pan Car 2wd chassis is permitted (example: BRP, Scalpel)
-Body- any 1/18th style, wing/side damn, or 1/18th spoiler*may be used
-Motor any 1/18th 4200KV motor is permitted (4200Kv motors for purchase available at the track)
-Only 1/18th speed controllers are permitted 
(Example: Tekin Mini Rage, Castle Mamba sport and pro, or Hobbywing 1/18th ESC -- NO 1/10th or 1/12th ESC permitted!)
-4 2/3 battery packs only,*no LiPo’s
-Gearing can be a max. 18 tooth pinion with a minimum 47 tooth spur.
*
1/18th Mini Sliders
-Intended for "Team Losi" Mini Sliders 
-Stock tires/rims only (no foam)
-Motors – stock Losi motor must be used
-Suspension – May be upgraded
-Electronics - speed controller, receiver, radio, and servo*may be upgraded
-gearing is limited to "Team Losi" optional gears
-6 2/3a cells or 2C LiPo (7.4v) may be used
*
*
1/18th Mini Late Models
-Intended for "Team Losi" Mini*Late Models*
-stock tires/rims (no foam)
-Motors – stock motors must be used
-Suspension – may be upgraded 
-Electronics - speed controller, receiver, radio, and servo may be upgraded
-Gearing is limited to "Team Losi" optional gears
-6 2/3a cells or 2C LiPo (7.4v) may be used

Rules:

• Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
• NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
• No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
• All races will be 6 minutes long. 
• 540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
• Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in any class except for the Mini Slider class.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Entry form:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you can also see the info and download the entry form on my web site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/ohio-tri-oval-challenge-2010

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Very nice Micro


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good deal I'm running both 2WD and maybe Late model if I can rent one :thumbsup:

Anyone want to rent the Truck ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Good deal I'm running both 2WD and maybe Late model if I can rent one :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone want to rent the Truck ?



YEP, My sister and her daughter are coming!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Will I be able to run the current track (freddies) record holding car in this race or will it be illegal for this race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ZOOOOM said:


> Will I be able to run the current track (freddies) record holding car in this race or will it be illegal for this race.


It is legal  sorta...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Good deal I'm running both 2WD and maybe Late model if I can rent one :thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone want to rent the Truck ?


i have one


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

What do you mean sorta?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*WILL THERE BE ANY PRACTICE DATES????

IN THE MINI SLIDER AND LATE MODEL CLASSES WOULD YOU CONSIDER USING A DIFFERENT MOTOR BECAUSE I'M REALLY AGAINST THE LOSI STOCK MOTOR...AFTER BEING SCREWED OVER MANY TIMES BY THEM...ASK THE GUYS FROM TOLEDO WHAT THEY USE IN THEIRS.
*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *WILL THERE BE ANY PRACTICE DATES????
> 
> IN THE MINI SLIDER AND LATE MODEL CLASSES WOULD YOU CONSIDER USING A DIFFERENT MOTOR BECAUSE I'M REALLY AGAINST THE LOSI STOCK MOTOR...AFTER BEING SCREWED OVER MANY TIMES BY THEM...ASK THE GUYS FROM TOLEDO WHAT THEY USE IN THEIRS.
> *


Practice is Saturday the 27th... all day  Then a bit more practice the 28th before qualifying starts.

I asked the guys from Toledo, they run the stock motors!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *WILL THERE BE ANY PRACTICE DATES????
> 
> IN THE MINI SLIDER AND LATE MODEL CLASSES WOULD YOU CONSIDER USING A DIFFERENT MOTOR BECAUSE I'M REALLY AGAINST THE LOSI STOCK MOTOR...AFTER BEING SCREWED OVER MANY TIMES BY THEM...ASK THE GUYS FROM TOLEDO WHAT THEY USE IN THEIRS.
> *


Hi Dave....according to the flyer practice is Saturday from noon to 8:00pm. Sunday are the qualifyers (3) and Mains. 

For Stock, the gang at Toledo use the Super 370 team associated (21210), Venom Fireball, and the Losi motors. We replace the losi brushes with the Trinity XXX Mini Brushes P/N TRI13523NT and the problem with the motor is solved. The Losi brushes have always been a problem in there motors most of the time, we've noticed. All 3 Stock motors are very equal in speed. I, personally run the Venom Fireball because they are so cheep..$10.00. :thumbsup: Maybe these motors will be concidered to be used in Stock.

Dave Berry


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*DUH!! MAYBE I SHOULD READ THE FLYER BETTER..:freak::freak:


CAN WE USE THE OTHER MOTORS???
I'LL RACE MINI LATE MODEL IF WE CAN...:thumbsup:*


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

The configuration of the track is going to be a true Tri-oval I'm guessing with 1 turn being a little on the slower side??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> The configuration of the track is going to be a true Tri-oval I'm guessing with 1 turn being a little on the slower side??


That may be a correct assumption


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:Let me take a minute to answer some of the email questions:
1. Payment - Please be prepared to pay cash at the track for your entry fee, ether on Saturday's practice or Sunday's race. We ask that you send in via email or regular mail your entry form so we can get an idea of how many people are coming, and get an opportunity to enter the info into the computer. Advance notice of who is coming will help speed along the race day!

The Track - Why a Tri-Oval?!?!!?
Regardless of what you run at your club race - dirt oval, banked oval, small carpet or large carpet oval - You will more than likely need to change something on the chassis for a Tri-Oval! This will help make this race challenging for all, and level the playing field.
The Gate has a large enough track that a true 1/18th scale Tri-Oval can be built. This track will have 3 unique and challenging turns. Unless you are a master of chassis set-up, it will be impossible to simply run full throttle around the course!
The Tri-Oval design will help minimize the effect of the "fast" battery (or NiMh and/or LiPo's) and "fast" motor. It will be more important to get set-up right, and an emphasis on driving skills!

Why only 5 Classes???
Our thought was to keep it simple!!!
In my opinion - the large races I have been to have offered way to many classes. Simply change one thing on a chassis, and BAM its a new class. Come the race day only 3-4 people are running in a class, and you have 3-5 classes for the same chassis (stock, stock with foam tires, stock with upgraded ESC, brushless, or unlimited just to name a few!) -- is that really a challenge??
The rules are such that you can easily take a stock chassis out of the box and run! 
Let's have a race where getting in the A main will be a challenge!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Very well put...

I like "new" track layout and less classes! KISS method


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Rule Change

After a lot of *consideration* the Motor rule for the Late Model and Slider class will be open to 3 options:
1. Stock Losi Motor
2. Fireball Motor
3. Associated 370 (same used for stock BRP)

All three motors will be available at the track for purchase.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Rule Change
> 
> After a lot of *consideration* the Motor rule for the Late Model and Slider class will be open to 3 options:
> 1. Stock Losi Motor
> ...


:woohoo:*THANKS*:woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

and an emphasis on driving skills! 

That may be interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget...

"The Legend" Bud Bartos will be there with his rack of goodies for sale along with Strongsville Hobby of Elyria. They will have all the Losi mini slider and late model parts, tires, and motors. Some kits will be available to purchase and run that day 

-Wayne


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*MICRO..SET YOU AN E-MAIL...PLEASE TELL ME IF YOU GOT IT..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

got it -- thanks!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> got it -- thanks!


*GREAT...:thumbsup:*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks to wayne and all the great companys donating time and product to this race,along with the Gate for having such a outstanding track.As wayne stated I will have the losi slider and late model rtr kits on site for any new drivers or someone wanting to try something new.Along with the parts for them.I have them instock instore now.If there is anything anyone feels they mite need on site or have any suggestions on product for me to bring (other then BRP products)let me know.thank you,JR.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What You don't want BRP products  :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Now you know we all love you and you are bringing your products for sale.:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It looks like we may even have the most important thing there also... food


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> It looks like we may even have the most important thing there also... food


Ummmmmmmm  :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I see that the first class costs $20.00, but who do you make the check out to?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I see that the first class costs $20.00, but who do you make the check out to?


*YOU CAN EMAIL MICRO YOUR ENTRY INFORMATION AND PAY CASH AT THE RACE..THATS WHAT I DID..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> I see that the first class costs $20.00, but who do you make the check out to?


1. Payment - Please be prepared to pay cash at the track for your entry fee, ether on Saturday's practice or Sunday's race. We ask that you send in via email or regular mail your entry form so we can get an idea of how many people are coming, and get an opportunity to enter the info into the computer. Advance notice of who is coming will help speed along the race day!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Micro I will give you my entry at the race Sat.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*tri oval*

ok just looked at the flyer on this race and it says 
motors brushed ae-370 ( pan car ) losi stock motor (slider& late model )
brushless 4200kv 
so is the brushless 4200 ok for the sprint and the late model  im asking because there is noone saying that on this site i for one would rather run the brushless motor if i can thanks for feedback


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

2056dennis said:


> ok just looked at the flyer on this race and it says
> motors brushed ae-370 ( pan car ) losi stock motor (slider& late model )
> brushless 4200kv
> so is the brushless 4200 ok for the sprint and the late model  im asking because there is noone saying that on this site i for one would rather run the brushless motor if i can thanks for feedback


*POST #19 OF THIS THREAD SAYS...*

Rule Change

After a lot of consideration the Motor rule for the Late Model and Slider class will be open to 3 options:
1. Stock Losi Motor
2. Fireball Motor
3. Associated 370 (same used for stock BRP)

All three motors will be available at the track for purchase.


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*yep*

yep i seen that but how many peolpe do not get on here, and will get the flyer that *does not have the rule change on it *


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*THE RULES SAY NOTHING ABOUT USING ANY BRUSHLESS MOTOR FOR THE LM OR SLIDERS...ONLY STOCK BRUSHED MOTORS.*


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*I SEE WHAT YOUR SAYING ON THE FLYER...THAT COULD BE CONFUSING..:freak:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*tri oval*

but the flyer says 4200kv as a motor for the race sorry that is why im asking i dont want to show up with a stock motor and run against a 4200 when i to could be running a 4200 please look at the flyer and read the spot about motors :wave:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*I DID...MY BAD...:wave:*


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*race*

dj im just trying to clear things up there is no rules on the flyer ,there for if some one gets a flyer they may believe they can run a 4200 in my classes as well. and i would rather run the 4200 but if its not legal then i dont want to be the one that left mine at home and now i have a knife at a gun fight type of thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Brushed motor for the Losi Late Model & Slider only


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Where is this race happening?


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Where is this race happening?


*LOOK AT POST #1 FOR RACE INFO.*


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Rear tires for the mini late model wouldn't happen to be a prize would they?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

260tarhellboy1 said:


> Rear tires for the mini late model wouldn't happen to be a prize would they?


Anything is possible 

I just got in all The CRC aluminum upgrades; shock towers, bulk heads, and hub carriers.

Team Scream just sent out batteries

Parma/PSE has some bodies on the way

TQ has wire coming

Power Push has all the novice trophies ready

Strongsville Hobby will be there selling parts and have gift cards for the winners

BRP will have product support and some prizes also 

all in all I'm sure you'll be able to find some rear tires for your mini late model!!


----------



## 260tarhellboy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just askin cuz we r fresh out in fort wayne and decatur. Want the mounted one but we settle for unmounted.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Hotel Info*

Hey kids,
For those of you coming from out of town or state and are looking for a place to stay Saturday night the 2 hotels I was able to get a discounted rate at are:

Sleep Inn
1435 S. Carpenter Rd.
Brunswick, Ohio 44212
330-273-1112
48.99 single
54.99 2 full

Express Inn
1385 S. Carpenter Rp.
Brunswick, Ohio 44212
330-225-9161
45.00 single
55.00 2 full

Mention you are in town for the R/C car race!!

Both places are right off of I-71 and the Brunswick exit.
Just a few miles from the track.

-Wayne


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Another Sponsor!!!!!*

I'm proud to announce that McAllister Racing is added to our list of sponsors!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Hey kids,
> For those of you coming from out of town or state and are looking for a place to stay Saturday night the 2 hotels I was able to get a discounted rate at are:
> 
> Sleep Inn
> ...


Thanks Wayne......just made reservations for Brian and I. We will both be running Mini Slider and Brushless LTO classes. I will start building Brians LTO car this week. Maybe I'll bring some Natcho dip like I did for the 2009 Summer Series!! :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

all4fun said:


> Thanks Wayne......just made reservations for Brian and I. We will both be running Mini Slider and Brushless LTO classes. I will start building Brians LTO car this week. Maybe I'll bring some Natcho dip like I did for the 2009 Summer Series!! :thumbsup:
> Dave Berry


I don't think they allow "animals".....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If they have entry fee $$$ anything can come :thumbsup:

Think the car show will be going on by then ??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> If they have entry fee $$$ anything can come :thumbsup:
> 
> Think the car show will be going on by then ??



I'll look into it and see what's going on.

We can set a grill up around the back for some hotdogs and burgers


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks like another sponsor has jumped on board!!!!

Mark Trzcinski of "Paint Monster Airbrushing" will be sending some 50% off gift certificates!!

Thanks Mark!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry..
Check your PM's


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*I WAS TOLD OVER THE WEEKEND AT THE MGLC...THAT THE ASSC. 370 WILL NOT BOLT UP TO THE STOCK MOTOR PLATE IN THE MINI LM & SLIDERS...SOMEBODY SELLS AN AFTERMARKET PLATE SO IT WILL WORK...BUT THE FIREBALL WILL BOLT IN AND OF COARSE THE STOCK LOSI WILL ALSO...:thumbsup:*


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I don't think they allow "animals".....


H$$$ ~ !! ...................... LOL


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

So is the 4200kv in the mini sliders or mini late models gonna be allowed?

George Flores


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ArcherX said:


> So is the 4200kv in the mini sliders or mini late models gonna be allowed?
> 
> George Flores


George......check out posts # 19 and 43. That should answer your question.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DJ66 said:


> *I WAS TOLD OVER THE WEEKEND AT THE MGLC...THAT THE ASSC. 370 WILL NOT BOLT UP TO THE STOCK MOTOR PLATE IN THE MINI LM & SLIDERS...SOMEBODY SELLS AN AFTERMARKET PLATE SO IT WILL WORK...BUT THE FIREBALL WILL BOLT IN AND OF COARSE THE STOCK LOSI WILL ALSO...:thumbsup:*


Dude , just drill a hole and gear it up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Brian Berry..
> Check your PM's


I have to reply and have at least one post before I can reply to a PM. So this is my one post. PM will follow.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ArcherX said:


> So is the 4200kv in the mini sliders or mini late models gonna be allowed?
> 
> George Flores




No, just the 3 stated brushed motors.
-Wayne


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*SG1...YOU GOT PM*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

DJ66 said:


> *SG1...YOU GOT PM*


Replied


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Replied


*THANKS...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

For the most up to date information, including clarification of rules, please see my web site:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/ohio-tri-oval-challenge-2010


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ArcherX said:


> So is the 4200kv in the mini sliders or mini late models gonna be allowed?
> 
> George Flores


George - sorry for the confusion on the registration form - for the Losi classes (Late Model and Slider) only the stock Losi, Fireball, or Associated 370 brushed motors will be allowed. 

For all the up-to-date info, please visit my web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/ohio-tri-oval-challenge-2010

Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thank you for the update Micro!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

To all the locals who plan on going, please let Micro or myself know. We need to plan out the pitting and see if we need additional pit space. 

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> To all the locals who plan on going, please let Micro or myself know. We need to plan out the pitting and see if we need additional pit space.
> 
> -Wayne


 
This is true I know there will be more enties than the 1/18th nationals


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Track design*

For those of you asking about the track "shape"......


All I can say is....



It's a cross between "Daytona Int'l Speedway" and "Phoenix Int'l Speedway"


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a hint it has 3 turns instead of 2 !!!! TRI oval :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Here is a hint it has 3 turns instead of 2 !!!! TRI oval :thumbsup:


You are pretty smart!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Please be sure to send me your registration information. Folks who pre-register will be guaranteed a pit space - we will reserve a spot close to the track for you. Those who do not pre-register may have to pit in the back room, share or have smaller pit area's. You do not have to prepay -- simply email or snail mail me your class and electronics information. This race is GROWING in size -- I highly recommend pre-registering TODAY!!!


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*racing excitement*

i hope you got my e-mail with all my info..if not let me know and i will resend. Thanks -Curly Tom can't wait to turn some laps at the gate ...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Kids,

If possible we need to get the locals to send their name's and classes to Micro or my self. We're working with Paul C. to get the names entered in the puter now so there is smoother race day 

If anyone knows of people not online that are going, if you could get the info to us it would be greatly appreciated!

The classes in the puter are:

Novice
pancar brushed
pancar 4200 brushless
mini latemodel
mini slider

Thanks!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

All My info sent to You and Micro SG1 :thumbsup: 
I may still rent Tangs LM or slider ???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Curly Tom said:


> i hope you got my e-mail with all my info..if not let me know and i will resend. Thanks -Curly Tom can't wait to turn some laps at the gate ...


Yes got your email. i assume you will run the pan car brushed stock class? Do you have a personal transponder, or will you use a house?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*More good news!!!*

Joe Ford of Castle Creations has just confirmed that Castle will be a sponsor!!!!!!


Thank you Joe!!!!

Our current list of sponsors are :

CRC
Parma/PSE
BRP
Strongsville Hobbyshop
TQ wire
Castle
Paint Monster
Team Scream
Power Push
McAllister


----------



## windix60 (Oct 21, 2003)

Bud you gonna let me rent your brushless car for this race? I want to come to this race but I don't have a car.

Hook me up bud?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

windix60 said:


> Bud you gonna let me rent your brushless car for this race? I want to come to this race but I don't have a car.
> 
> Hook me up bud?
> 
> ...


Maybe :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have added the entry list to my web site. Remember - you don't need to prepay just pre-register!!! Get your info in today!!!

Help us ensure a smooth race day! Send in your info!!

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/ohio-tri-oval-challenge-2010


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Remember a simple email or PM with you name, class(s), frequency, and personal transponder # is all that is needed!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Layout *

Here's a spy shot of day 1 

The outside perimeter is 90 x 40


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

This layout might get me buying a brp and learning oval!:thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice Tri-Oval layout. Good job to all involved, SG1, Micro, etc. Thanks. Looks like this will be a fun time  lets boogity...boogity...boogity boys and girls. Hope I got enough "boogity's" in there!! Brian and I practiced at Toledo today with our Wedge bodied Brushless LTO cars (his first time driving his new BRP Oval car). I believe we are both ready. :thumbsup: :woohoo: See everybody at the gate this weekend.
Dave


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The final touches will be put on today and a few more pics will be put up.

The lanes are 10' to 12' wide all around.

A tight turn 1, then come off at an angle and flatten out into a tight turn 2, then around to a fast turn 3 onto the 75' straight.

I believe this will be the largest runline we've run on here with our 1/18 cars 

See you all Saturday 

An update on practice will be posted later!!

-Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Remember pit space will be reserved for you if you pre-register! Get your info in to me ASAP!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine better be reserved already  
Track is looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Spent time at the track today... vacuumed for over an hour...it's nice and clean. Pit spaces are clean, trash cans have all been emptied, truing table is clean and ready to go, even the bathrooms had a cleaning! The track is outstanding! It's challenging, fun, well designed, and did I mention FUN!! This is going to be a great race! if you were on the fence about going...get off! If you have an 1/18th scale car, come on out!!!!! If you don't have an 1/18th scale car - GET ONE! Great track layout, great facility with all the racer goodies, very cool race prizes, and food all day and night long!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Track in progress!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's looking beautiful


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice I may get there early :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry,
Do you keep looking for the palm trees??
Wait till the middle gets finished first 
-Wayne


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Got a new candle for the jon? "Spring Breeze" would be nice. Just a suggestion.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ghoulardi said:


> Got a new candle for the jon? "Spring Breeze" would be nice. Just a suggestion.


They were just cleaned and a fresh roll of TP is waiting for you!!


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Brian Berry,
> Do you keep looking for the palm trees??
> Wait till the middle gets finished first
> -Wayne


Wayne,

so...... You want me to post something? Here you go . Where's the pond? You know if there's a pond, then you will have a track that looks like Daytona. So yeah where's the palm trees too? Or maybe you can use this for trees? It even has your HOT pink color in it. :tongue:

You W----e!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian,
You bringing the dogs with you???


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro,
Do you have a mini slider available to be rented??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I could


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Do you have a mini slider available to be rented??


LOL

The track is looking good Wayne. You and your team are doing a good job. Looking forward to coming out this weekend. I think the tri oval race has more attendence then the Nats scheduled in Maryland. Plus it will be more fun with less stress.

See you guys this weekend.


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Brian,
> You bringing the dogs with you???


No, but my dad may want to bring his "friend". LOL


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry said:


> LOL
> 
> The track is looking good Wayne. You and your team are doing a good job. Looking forward to coming out this weekend. I think the tri oval race has more attendence then the Nats scheduled in Maryland. Plus it will be more fun with less stress.
> 
> See you guys this weekend.


Less stress is good  We can go to the Winking Lizard Saturday night!

Bring a coffee cup, we'll have coffee and flavored creamers


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry said:


> No, but my dad may want to bring his "friend". LOL


Oh boy... I heard stories about your dad....


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Less stress is good  We can go to the Winking Lizard Saturday night!
> 
> Bring a coffee cup, we'll have coffee and flavored creamers


Sounds like a plan. Nice job with getting everything ready. The racers will notice the efforts after the fun they are going to have!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry said:


> Sounds like a plan. Nice job with getting everything ready. The racers will notice the efforts after the fun they are going to have!


Thanks!! It's still not complete


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don't forget...

Strongsville Hobby of Elyria will have parts for sale, BRP will have some items, Team Scream has a few things, and even Ray from Niftech may be down!!

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have the rack full of BRP parts along with assoc 21210 motors and car kits :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Brian Berry said:


> No, but my dad may want to bring his "friend". LOL





sg1 said:


> Oh boy... I heard stories about your dad....


Hey......wait a minute guy's.......this seams to heading down the wrong path here . What friend?  What stories?  LOL :lol:


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

Flavored creamers? WOW.........:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What about cheesy poofs


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
Your pit area has been reserved next to bath room, as you requested....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You !!! Is it in the corner I hope.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Wazzer......

Tim, glad to see you will be attending the Ohio Tri-Oval Mini Challenge at the Gate next weekend. I checked the pre-registered list. Also glad to see that you will be running your mini Slider with Brian and I.  This race is going to be a lot of fun....Wayne says they're putting a lot of extra work in the track and a little extra colors too! Can't wait.:thumbsup:
Dave B.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Not 100% sure I can make it at this time, but I had Micro put it in just in case. Sound like it should be a good turnout.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

wazzer said:


> Not 100% sure I can make it at this time, but I had Micro put it in just in case. Sound like it should be a good turnout.


I'm 100% sure you can make it 

If you can only make it Sunday, you'll still get practice time!


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> What about cheesy poofs


 Maybe. They do however remind me of a certain yellow car.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> Your pit area has been reserved next to bath room, as you requested....


 Its hell gettin old, ain't it ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope the "ducks" don't get in the way this weekend...........


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I was at the track last night - LOTS of hot dog, and sloppy joe buns, drinks, snacks, and even a pond in the infield!!!!

Sign up today if you haven't all ready!! Practice on Sat - doors open at 11am - track opens at noon....we will have food ready!



:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I don't think the fish were put in the pond yet


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

fish, frogs, ducks, and other woodland creatures may make an appearance in the infield


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> fish, frogs, ducks, and other woodland creatures may make an appearance in the infield


"woodland creatures".... BIGFOOT!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Someone tell Tang he's not allowed to bathe in the pond!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian,
Do you want a pit spot away from your dad?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Someone tell Tang he's not allowed to bathe in the pond!!


It will be Saturday.. that is bath day...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW anther RC racing first !!! A pond on a indoor track :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> WOW anther RC racing first !!! A pond on a indoor track :thumbsup:


Wait till you try the flavored creamer


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I was at the track last night - LOTS of hot dog, and sloppy joe buns, drinks, snacks, and even a pond in the infield!!!!
> 
> Sign up today if you haven't all ready!! Practice on Sat - doors open at 11am - track opens at noon....we will have food ready!
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Good effort by all involved!! Nice job. Looks like lilly pads in the water......niiiiiice touch.  Where are the palm trees? Hey, maybe we could go for a swim!!  Where are the RC boats....we could have a "Ohio pond challenge" too. You know, a little one. OK, it was just a thought.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Brian,
> Do you want a pit spot away from your dad?


*LOL!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

all4fun said:


> *LOL!!!!!!!!*


Could I sit on the other side of the pond....LOL

Yeah I'll sit next to him, as long as your nearby to keep an eye out...... LOL

Maybe someone can bring a photo of Lucy just for good measures........ Sorry dad....... Just to good to pass up. Guess I'll be driving down myself now!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry said:


> Could I sit on the other side of the pond....LOL
> 
> Yeah I'll sit next to him, as long as your nearby to keep an eye out...... LOL
> 
> Maybe someone can bring a photo of Lucy just for good measures........ Sorry dad....... Just to good to pass up. Guess I'll be driving down myself now!!!!


I'm not sitting nearby... you sit by him!! 
I'll put you guys in a corner so you don't bother anyone


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I'm not sitting nearby... you sit by him!!
> I'll put you guys in a corner so you don't bother anyone


You guy's crack me up.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Finishing touches will happen Friday night 

Doors will be open 11am Saturday, practice starts at noon!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It may be cold and snowing out side, but it will be WARM and Sunny at the Gate!!! 
With weather like this, the ONLY thing to do is RACE!!! 

You can still pre-register today and reserve a nice pit spot near the track!!! It looks like we will have a full house


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro,
Don't forget the crockpot


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dave Berry...
Don't forget your "outfit" for passing out the race prizes


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
What time will you be there Saturday??
I need a t-plate and a set of rear blue tires!!
-Wayne


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mr Tang...

I just spoke to a friend of yours here... she is not happy you're racing...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> What time will you be there Saturday??
> I need a t-plate and a set of rear blue tires!!
> -Wayne


I should be there around 11:00 to 12:00 !! Will have the stuff with Me.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

sg1 said:


> Mr Tang...
> 
> I just spoke to a friend of yours here... she is not happy you're racing...


 
Dont forget to tell her that practice closes early on Saturday.....I dont think I will be there all day on Saturday anyway


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Dont forget to tell her that practice closes early on Saturday.....I dont think I will be there all day on Saturday anyway


All I here about is the "coffee date" you broke with her so you can race.....


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Dave Berry...
> Don't forget your "outfit" for passing out the race prizes


Wonder what this looks like? :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Brian Berry said:


> Wonder what this looks like? :freak:


Wait and see....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Brian Berry said:


> Wonder what this looks like? :freak:


Yeah......mee too!!:  :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

GOOD NEWS - we have some Losi rear and front tires for sale at the track! We also have a bunch of motors!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*hobbyshop pic *

It's a pic from a c-phone, but I see tires and motors!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Today - Doors open at 11am - track opens at 12 noon!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Whoever is coming to this race it is going to be fantastic !!!! Place is great, food is great ,track is great :thumbsup: 
It's going to be some fast close racing


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Door open at 8 and racing starts at 10!


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Door open at 8 and racing starts at 10!


*I LOOKED ON ALL THE FLYERS AND SITES ABOUT THIS RACE AND IT SAYS DOORS OPEN AT 8 AND THE DRIVERS MEETING STARTS AT 10:30....WHATS CORRECT???

ITS GONNA BE FUN...I LOVE THE TRACK....WAY TO GO GUYS..GREAT JOB.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Everyone want a good race today :thumbsup: 
Thanks for putting on a first class show. The prizes were awesome.

My cars did well the 2 rent a Races took Novice and brushed. Good job of driving Carrie and Alie 

SG1 and I had a really good race I just could not catch that youngster :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What a great race! Thanks to Wayne and the Gerber family for putting together such a great show! It was one of the best events I have gone to.... Congrats to all the winners, and I hope some pictures can be posted!!

Now - to the summer series!!


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

i want to thank everybody,at the races today,me and sara had a great time.the hospitality was great,the racing was awsome and we cant wait to race here again.thanks for everything.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks to Wayne and the Gerber Gang, 1st class event. Great food, racing, prizes and people.

I hope to run the Tri-Oval again real soon. (Hint, Hint)

Did Tyler have to wear Dave's dress?


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*cakes on the griddle*

I smell something burning!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great time today! Thanks to everyone who put it together,
Bob Ryan and Ian.


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*GREAT DAY OF RACING...FUN WAS HAD BY EVERYONE THERE...BIG THANKS TO THE GERBER FAMILY FOR EVERYTHING THEY DID...CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS..CAN'T WAIT TO DO THIS AGAIN...IF YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT THIS YEAR...PLAN ON IT NEXT YEAR.:thumbsup::woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:
ALSO THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED ME OUT PERSONALLY WITH MY STUFF TODAY I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.:wave:*


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got home. What a fun time everyone had. Thanks to Wayne, Micro and the entire Gerber family for putting on a 1st class race. :thumbsup: Also, a great thanks to all the sponsors...CRC, Parma/PSE, BRP, Strongsville Hobbyshop, TQ Wire, Castle, Paint Monster, Team Scream, Niftech, Power Push, and McAllister. Because of these sponsors, everyone went home with some great door prizes. The food was awesome too, and plenty of it. The racing was very close and exciting in all the classes. Congrats to all the winners.The Novice class was probably the most fun to watch.....and MARSHAL!! Great turnout of racers too!! Looking forward to doing this again at the Gate.  Thanks a lot to the Gate for allowing all of us racers enjoy this hobby in a 1st class facility. The carpet and it's base has an excellent surface to race on. Many, many, thanks.
Dave Berry


----------



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

*tri oval*

wow wish i could have made it , for sure i will be at the next one , how did the cheater chuck do LOL , he was be whooped hes not on here talking crap


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*CHUCK WON THE SLIDER CLASS...:thumbsup:

WILL THE RESULTS BE POSTED ANYWHERE???*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey Everyone!

I just wanted to take the time to say thanks for coming out to our first anual "Ohio mini tri oval challenge". We had alot of fun, food, and prizes!

Thanks to our sponsors:

Strongsville Hobby
CRC
Parma/PSE
Niftech
McAllister
BRP
Team Scream 
Power Push
Castle
Paint Monster
TQ wire

Results:

Novice
1 Alexis Willard
2 Dominic
3 Mindy

Pan Car Brushed "B"
1 Ian Sauer
2 Ryan Sauer
3 Tom Nease

Pan Car Brushed "A"
1 Carri Gerber
2 Don Smolik
3 Dave Lazor

Pan Car Brushless "B" 
1 Bob Sauer
2 Geoff Farren
3 Jeremy Elwood

Pan Car Brushless "A"
1 Wayne Gerber
2 Bud Bartos
3 Dave Berry

Mini Slider "A"
1 Chuck Wood
2 Dave Berry
3 Tyler Gerber

Mini Late Model "A"
1 Michael "Micro Racer" Elwood!!!!!
2 Roger Franks
3 Pat "Tang Tester" Barber


----------



## Brian Berry (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to all the sponsors for providing door prizes along with top racer prizes and to win products you can use for your own car, very smart idea. Thanks to Wayne Gerber, his family, and Mike Elwood for all their hard work. The race was a big success and thanks for making it entertaining. 

Those that couldn't be there, must make the time to come out next time they schedule it. They may be trying to do a similar thing during the summer if there is enough interest.

Thanks to my dad for building me a BRP car. It worked and drove like a dream! 

Congrats and thanks for making my first oval BRP race weekend fun!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great race wish I could of been there, had to work this weekend.

SG1 also sounds like you did a fine job as a race promoter !


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Sounds like a great race wish I could of been there, had to work this weekend.
> 
> SG1 also sounds like you did a fine job as a race promoter !


Everyone pitched in to promote the race!!

Tyler and Steve did a great job of keeping the race going and calling out door prizes.

The Gate was a great place to hold the race. Thanks to Paul for getting us set up with the race schedule.

Thanks to my wife and the kids there for cooking and serving food.

Thanks to Strongsville Hobby, BRP, Team Scream, and Niftech for having products there for us to buy.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

DJ66 said:


> *CHUCK WON THE SLIDER CLASS...:thumbsup:
> 
> WILL THE RESULTS BE POSTED ANYWHERE???*


Good job Chuck.......you gave me a great challenge and just got me at the end!! :thumbsup: WOW!!! That was a lot of fun. I'm pretty sure both of our stock motors are toast....they both sure smelled like burnt toast. :freak: Congrats on your 1st place victory. I can just hear them at the Toledo track talking about this one......starting with Rich and Dave. : :lol: :beatdeadhorse:
Dave Berry


----------



## sprintcarfan (Jul 15, 2009)

thank you dave,that was a lot of fun.tell brian thanks for the gear set up it was perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Pics will be up soon


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*COOOOOL...:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Who is the cute guy on the left???


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

the question should be who is that ugly one in the middle


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> the question should be who is that ugly one in the middle


Technically there is no "middle"...

Maybe, "the guy in the red shirt" would be more accurate


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

The irony... there is a guy wearing a red shirt in the middle of both pix


----------

